# 1941 Westfield Sports Tourist (Columbia)



## Livestrong2009 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a 1941 Westfield Sports Tourist, but I know very little about it, and can barely find any info about it online.

Anybody have info on these?

-Step Through Frame
-Stewart Warner Floating Front Hub
-Sturmey Archer SC3 - 3 Speed Hub & Shifter
-Coaster Brake
-Mesinger B-80 Saddle (Pat. May 18, 1928)

Can you take a guess at the value?  Any suggestions how to sell this bike?  I am planning to list it on ebay, if that seems to be the most likely place to reach customers interested in that era of bicycle.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 13, 2012)

A sharp bike. Are you sure it's a 1941? That style chainguard was last used by Westfield in 1940 but I've never seen it on a lightweight. They were standard on the deluxe balloon models. This is the first time I've seen the SW Floating hub on a lightweight as well. This is a pretty fancied up lightweight. These normally don't fetch too much money but the factory upgrades should be the selling point along with the seemingly near perfect condition.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks to me like an upgraded bike. The S3C coaster hub was first produced in the early 1970s. If you look on the hub shell you should see a 3 or 4 digit code, for the month and year the hub was made.

Nice bike, and probably a really good rider.


----------



## Livestrong2009 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys!

I am not positive that it is a 1941, but the serial number was what lead me to that conclusion.

So given the upgrades and condition, what would you say is a rough estimate of the value?

I will take a look at the date stamp on the Sturmey hub tomorrow to verify the age.

The bike is in great shape, that front hub is really fascinating to me.
They may call it a "lightweight", but it certainly is not very lightweight!


----------



## Livestrong2009 (Oct 14, 2012)

That hub did have a date stamp of 1972.

The rims are matching though, so it looks like it must have been re-laced.

Could that model have been a single-speed originally?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 15, 2012)

Livestrong2009 said:


> That hub did have a date stamp of 1972.
> 
> The rims are matching though, so it looks like it must have been re-laced.
> 
> Could that model have been a single-speed originally?




Probably was a single speed coaster brake on there originally.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 17, 2012)

I just sold a men's '42 for $250.  They're interesting bikes but people just want ballooners around here.  Mine had white painted rims, 26x1.375 (that's a different tire from the 26x1 3/8 that you see a lot of.  Mine also had a chainguard installed later as it had none to begin with.  By '42 the war was on, though and a lot of things changed really fast.
What sized tires do you have?  If they're the fractional kind instead of the decimal kind, is there a 590 or a 597 stamped on them somewhere?
I posted an ad from '42 in the thread about my bike.  I'd post it here for you but this computer is a classic antique and big data files tend to choke it.  It's out there if you search my threads.


----------



## s1b (Oct 19, 2012)

This one has me scratching my head. That balloon tire chain guard ..............paint seems to match.

This link really doesn't have alot to add to this thread, but its a 44-45 Sears catalog bicycle page. There are accessories. Mainly chain guards and that ALMOST match the one on the bike I bought from sailorben.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33365-WWII-bicycle-accessories


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's the one.  Here's the '42 catalog pic.  Not that it has any relevance to '41.  Things were changing fast;



And here's a gratuitous shot cause I just found it;


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 21, 2012)

This looks like the taller 22 inch frame too- a nice fit for a full sized adult.



s1b said:


> This one has me scratching my head. That balloon tire chain guard ..............paint seems to match.
> 
> This link really doesn't have alot to add to this thread, but its a 44-45 Sears catalog bicycle page. There are accessories. Mainly chain guards and that ALMOST match the one on the bike I bought from sailorben.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33365-WWII-bicycle-accessories


----------



## s1b (Oct 22, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> This looks like the taller 22 inch frame too- a nice fit for a full sized adult.




All I know is it rides great. Wish they repopped the tires, afraid of killing these originals


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 22, 2012)

s1b said:


> All I know is it rides great. Wish they repopped the tires, afraid of killing these originals




A rim swap is always an option, especially to something more common like 26 inch ISO 590 or even something more modern than that in the 26 inch size.


----------



## s1b (Oct 22, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> A rim swap is always an option, especially to something more common like 26 inch ISO 590 or even something more modern than that in the 26 inch size.




True. I could get another set of ND blackout hubs and build a set of wheels.


----------

